# New Direct TV. Home DVR Hr 44



## dododo (Jan 25, 2012)

I just had a visit from my Direct TV Service Technician because I was having a problem with one of my older HD receivers. I asked him about the new HR34
He said when they went for their training film on it that the film displayed that it would be wireless however they changed their mind. He also said that the HR44 is now in testing and is wireless but he did not know when it would be ready for subscribers. Does anyone have any information about this?

Thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If anyone had information on an HR44, they wouldn't be allowed to say so.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dododo said:


> I just had a visit from my Direct TV Service Technician because I was having a problem with one of my older HD receivers. I asked him about the new HR34
> He said when they went for their training film on it that the film displayed that it would be wireless however they changed their mind. He also said that the HR44 is now in testing and is wireless but he did not know when it would be ready for subscribers. Does anyone have any information about this?
> 
> Thanks


He's blowing smoke. The Home Services/HSP training is the last to hear about new products. If/when a new HMC DVR is in development, it should appear in the software stream.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Question would be wireless what? Wireless HDMI, wireless to the DECA cloud? He probably is blowing smoke, but would be interesting.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Question would be wireless what? Wireless HDMI, wireless to the DECA cloud? He probably is blowing smoke, but would be interesting.


 Wireless remote. :lol:


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Wireless everything!


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike_TV said:


> Wireless everything!


Wireless from the LNB/SWM/Switch to the receiver. Wireless HDMI. Wireless DECA. Wireless power!!! hehe  And it only costs $3000 lol


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Wireless from the satellites to your dish.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Wireless from the satellites to your dish.


That's the one place I'd actually PREFER a cable lol No more rain fade!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Question would be wireless what? Wireless HDMI, wireless to the DECA cloud? He probably is blowing smoke, but would be interesting.


There was a "dog and pony show" in Denver that had many coming away with the HR34 having a wireless option, which it doesn't as we know.
The CCK has a wireless access point mode, which may have been part of the dog & pony show, as U-verse is adding a wireless receiver to their model lineup.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't get why you'd want wireless at this point. The coax cable for DECA is right there anyway, and it's much faster and more reliable than wireless.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> I don't get why you'd want wireless at this point. The coax cable for DECA is right there anyway, and it's much faster and more reliable than wireless.


While I wouldn't want/use it either, the U-verse ad is promoting how you can "change the furniture around" without having to deal with the cabling.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> While I wouldn't want/use it either, the U-verse ad is promoting how you can "change the furniture around" without having to deal with the cabling.


Or they could just include built in MOCA like Directv. Gotta have at least 1 cable going to the receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Or they could just include built in MOCA like Directv. Gotta have at least 1 cable going to the receiver.


I think their point is that the TV can be moved without cables.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> While I wouldn't want/use it either, the U-verse ad is promoting how you can "change the furniture around" without having to deal with the cabling.


They also say this under one of the asterisks: "Wireless video performance subject to interference and environmental factors."

Sounds like fun. :nono2:


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I try to avoid wireless like the plague. Unfortunately now that we are on the road full time I am forced to use wireless on the computer(s). Never as good as a wire in any way shape or form. 

I do like the one wire RG6 on the DTV boxes a lot. The DirecTiVos needed three wires.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

ndole said:


> If/when a new HMC DVR is in development, it should appear in the software stream.


There is a New-600 in the software stream.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> There is a New-600 in the software stream.


That's been a wildcard for a long time.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> That's been a wildcard for a long time.


Exactly. We have no idea what it is streaming.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Why they ever gave LG another contract is beyond me


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no HR44. If there were, I would be keeping mum about it, but there isn't.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

There is a successor to the HR34 already in development. How it differs, I don't know, but several semi-loose lips referenced it at CES.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well of course there is... there's always something on the horizon. But I doubt it's far enough along that we can really talk about it here.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> That's the one place I'd actually PREFER a cable lol No more rain fade!!


Installation cost might be a tad bit high though.


----------



## Mastec (May 13, 2010)

I'm a Directv Tech and the HR 44 is coming soon


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Mastec" said:


> I'm a Directv Tech and the HR 44 is coming soon


If that's the case, I hope wireless is the only real difference.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> If that's the case, I hope wireless is the only real difference.


I doubt it's true. He has one whole post, and that's it lol
I DON'T see the point of wireless at all! With DECA, you have internet right through the coax connection. The only way wireless would be good would be like wireless from the SWM to the receiver. Do you really want Live Tv being sent wirelessly to your receiver? And what happens when you have that receiver recording 5 different channels at once? That's a lot of bits flying around!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"kevinturcotte" said:


> I doubt it's true. He has one whole post, and that's it lol
> I DON'T see the point of wireless at all! With DECA, you have internet right through the coax connection. The only way wireless would be good would be like wireless from the SWM to the receiver. Do you really want Live Tv being sent wirelessly to your receiver? And what happens when you have that receiver recording 5 different channels at once? That's a lot of bits flying around!


Wireless RVU would be cool. Put a tv and C30/31 in any room that got a signal without needing a coax line. I don't think the 34 supports that version.

A wireless DVR itself just seems like a bad idea. A client is different.

And I believe we've had new members tell us something, and it does end up coming true within reason of what they originally said.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Wireless RVU would be cool. Put a tv and C30/31 in any room that got a signal without needing a coax line. I don't think the 34 supports that version.


Isn't there an unused access point built into to W-CCK? Seems like that could be enabled to work with a wireless RVU client, if there was one.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Wireless to an RVU might be doable, but I'd STILL prefer wired. I prefer wired and use it for everything I can (ESPECIALLY moving video around).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"kevinturcotte" said:


> Wireless to an RVU might be doable, but I'd STILL prefer wired. I prefer wired and use it for everything I can (ESPECIALLY moving video around).


Me too,but we've had people on here asking about that kind of functionality. There would be a market.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Me too,but we've had people on here asking about that kind of functionality. There would be a market.


Now if/when the wireless RVU comes out, is that going to be something we have to fight about? Me: "I want a wired RVU." Directv CSR: "I can't specify wired or wireless. You'll take what we ship." lol


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Mastec" said:


> I'm a Directv Tech and the HR 44 is coming soon


Will it record 8 things at once?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Will it record 8 things at once?


Actually that I could kinda see, and would be cool if it worked correctly. Run 1 cable from the LNB to the receiver, then have it wirelessly blast out signal to the RVU clients. That's *IF* it can be done correctly.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe they could break the damn 2TB drive barrier with it. Im all in for a dual 3TB raid inside the box


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Maybe they could break the damn 2TB drive barrier with it. Im all in for a dual 3TB raid inside the box


That I like too!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Wireless to an RVU might be doable, but I'd STILL prefer wired. I prefer wired and use it for everything I can (ESPECIALLY moving video around).


I took a U-who wireless HD receiver for a test drive and was quite surprised how well it worked.
They use a 5 GHz N access point, and with my survey software, found it was the only 5 GHz WiFi in the area. The 2.4 band is fairly full around this apartment complex.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Mastec said:


> I'm a Directv Tech and the HR 44 is coming soon


.....And it will need a third party listing before that happens. Nothing as of this point.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

A wireless RVU would be very nice for me and I could think of several places in my 2 story house that it would come in handy (kitchen, formal living room, master bath). Short of running wires down the side of my house and through the outside wall, I have 2 rooms where I have 0 possibility of getting a coax cable for a receiver. I could also use it in the master bath where the wife likes to watch TV while she gets dressed in the morning. Right now, I have to run cables under the carpet to slave off the master bedroom DVR. I could also use it outside by the pool to watch TV while the kids are playing outside. I have a wireless box by X10 that is supposed to provider this functionality today; however it's never worked very well. So long story short, I could definitely see a need/use for this type of device in my household.


----------



## radioguy (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm the stig, and there's no HR-44, but there is an HR-666...

Techs will always be the last to know, and some of them will be the first to blow smoke.


----------



## Nerdlinger (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a

Digital HD Satellite Receiver, Model HR44-700

on UL.com (Pace Americas)


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nerdlinger said:


> There is a
> 
> Digital HD Satellite Receiver, Model HR44-700
> 
> on UL.com (Pace Americas)


Yeah ...

Specifically from the "UL Online Certifications Directory."

"AZSQ.E222159"
"Audio/Video Apparatus"



> Audio/Video Apparatus
> 
> PACE AMERICAS INC	E222159
> SUITE 200
> ...


Don't know what to make of it, unless perhaps it was only a prototype in testing that never went into production like other items on this list.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah ...
> 
> Specifically from the "UL Online Certifications Directory."
> 
> ...


Such as the R23, I would gather. We know what was first shown at CES 2-1/2 years ago as the HMC30 is now marketed as the HR34, so there may also be some listings for things that have undergone name changes. So who knows?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Mastec said:


> I'm a Directv Tech and the HR 44 is coming soon


If you're actually a DTV Tech then you signed a confidentiality agreement regarding proprietary information and probably should be careful about what you are disclosing that hasn't been made public yet ....just sayin


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

wahooq said:


> *If you're actually a DTV Tech then you signed a confidentiality agreement* regarding proprietary information and probably should be careful about what you are disclosing that hasn't been made public yet ....just sayin


:rolling:


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

wahooq said:


> If you're actually a DTV Tech then you signed a confidentiality agreement regarding proprietary information and probably should be careful about what you are disclosing that hasn't been made public yet ....just sayin


Bad Bad Tech


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Based on my experience with the "flagship" HR34, the HR44 ought to be a useable and mostly bug-free product by 2018!

I "upgraded" to an HR34 in March as a new customer. Wish I had gotten a 24 instead. The 34 is slooowwwww, buggy, and unreliable.

Unless you need to record 5 shows at the same time on a regular basis, I would recommend anyone to get the 24.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

T-Mac said:


> Based on my experience with the "flagship" HR34, the HR44 ought to be a useable and mostly bug-free product by 2018!
> 
> I "upgraded" to an HR34 in March as a new customer. Wish I had gotten a 24 instead. The 34 is slooowwwww, buggy, and unreliable.
> 
> Unless you need to record 5 shows at the same time on a regular basis, I would recommend anyone to get the 24.


I will agree with you on this...go with the 24. However besides buggy and slow, I do not see really any missed recordings, other than the first runs don't seem to record until another repeat showing days later. My wife has had it with that.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Wireless eliminates the need to run a coax line to each room from the SWIM splitter, making for a much cleaner install and helps customers who are limited to where coax can be ran in the house. You just need one coax going to the server (receiver) the additional RVU TVs / RVU Clients would connect wirelessly to the server. 
Installers who install in apartment buildings or rented homes can definatly see the benefit here as they don't have to run coax along the floor/baseboard throughout the whole apartment if the land lord specifies that no holes can be drilled in the walls. If a receiver of this nature was released I think it would be a good thing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inf0z said:


> Wireless eliminates the need to run a coax line to each room from the SWIM splitter, making for a much cleaner install and helps customers who are limited to where coax can be ran in the house. You just need one coax going to the server (receiver) the additional RVU TVs / RVU Clients would connect wirelessly to the server.
> Installers who install in apartment buildings or rented homes can definatly see the benefit here as they don't have to run coax along the floor/baseboard throughout the whole apartment if the land lord specifies that no holes can be drilled in the walls. If a receiver of this nature was released I think it would be a good thing.


This might end up more of a pipe dream than a working medium.
U-Who offers one WiFi receiver and while I got it to work [fairly well] I also saw/measured it's limitations too.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> I try to avoid wireless like the plague.


Amen. Everything that can be connected via ethernet (cat6) is (including all 6 HD receivers). Only laptops, smartphones and the Wii is wireless...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

VARTV said:


> Amen. Everything that can be connected via ethernet (cat6) is (including all 6 HD receivers). Only laptops, smartphones and the Wii is wireless...


Me too. You know, they make (Or did, but you can still get them on ebay and the like) a USB ethernet adapter for the Wii. I have one from when I had my Wii (Use an emulator now), and am hoping it still works with the Wii U.
I just don't like wireless. It's not as dependable as wired, and doesn't transfer as fast. Just say the HR34 communicated wirelessly to clients. If they're all streaming OTA MPEG-2, you're talking almost 60 Mbps. I know 802.11n is rated for 450 Mbps, but I'm lucky if I get 100 Mbps right next to it. Throw in a few walls, a floor, and my signal is almost non existent.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Me too. You know, they make (Or did, but you can still get them on ebay and the like) a USB ethernet adapter for the Wii. I have one from when I had my Wii (Use an emulator now), and am hoping it still works with the Wii U.
> I just don't like wireless. It's not as dependable as wired, and doesn't transfer as fast. Just say the HR34 communicated wirelessly to clients. If they're all streaming OTA MPEG-2, you're talking almost 60 Mbps. I know 802.11n is rated for 450 Mbps, but I'm lucky if I get 100 Mbps right next to it. Throw in a few walls, a floor, and my signal is almost non existent.


At this point in time, I've dropped all cat5/6 cabling here. DECA and the WCCK, and all the computers are WiFi.
"Of course", I've done [and keep checking] a site survey, and tweaked my WiFi network, with my RF background.

"Can WiFi work?" Sure,
Will it work in every customer's home as well as it needs to? !rolling

I watch the U-Who ad and !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

With present technology, I only can see a wireless connection to the router as a possibility. 

But chip-wise, there is no reason why more powerful chips for memory & CPU can't be installed in the next model. 

I mean graphically and functionality, the current HDGUI is still rather primitive compared to what can be done with larger chips.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Can WiFi work?" Sure,
> Will it work in every customer's home as well as it needs to? !rolling


I personally think my computers (Macs) are some of the best WiFi enabled computers available. And even they have had WiFi issues. And this is with Apple networking gear (Airport Extreme and Time Capsule). So if Apple can't even be 100% solid, no one can. IMHO and YMMV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> I personally think my computers (Macs) are some of the best WiFi enabled computers available. And even they have had WiFi issues. And this is with Apple networking gear (Airport Extreme and Time Capsule). So if Apple can't even be 100% solid, no one can. IMHO and YMMV.


I've not going to knock Apple, but it doesn't matter who makes what, if there's a brick wall between the access point and the client.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I've not going to knock Apple, but it doesn't matter who makes what, if there's a brick wall between the access point and the client.


Apples digital signal sues the other digital signals though for infringment and therefor gets priority so clearly if Apple can't do it no one can.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Apples digital signal sues the other digital signals though for infringment and therefor gets priority so clearly if Apple can't do it no one can.


:lol:

U-Who uses a N access point @ 5 GHz, with the gateway WiFi @ 2.4 GHz.
"Proper placement" of the access point and nothing else using the 5 GHz band is a workable solution.
The idea of one main server streaming WiFi HD all over the home isn't very realistic.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> :lol:
> 
> U-Who uses a N access point @ 5 GHz, with the gateway WiFi @ 2.4 GHz.
> "Proper placement" of the access point and nothing else using the 5 GHz band is a workable solution.
> The idea of one main server streaming WiFi HD all over the home isn't very realistic.


I wonder what db their antenna's are for that if they really think it would work through out a 2 story home. I thought they just installed extenders in the house where they measured a certain signal loss.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I wonder what db their antenna's are for that if they really think it would work through out a 2 story home. I thought they just installed extenders in the house where they measured a certain signal loss.


Cisco makes them. A 2 story home might work with what's commonly used for flooring and the access point close in the floor below.
Figure there wouldn't be much hope with a concrete floor.

As I said, I laugh each time I see one of their ads about taking the receiver anywhere around the house to watch TV. "It's an ad", so it doesn't need to be "real", but just get the idea across.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

wahooq said:


> If you're actually a DTV Tech then you signed a confidentiality agreement regarding proprietary information and probably should be careful about what you are disclosing that hasn't been made public yet ....just sayin


I've never signed any agreement with DirecTV, outside of account programming. However, I don't disclose anything that says proprietary or confidential like the document he's referring to unless it is already common knowledge (I would know about it just by reading this forum) because it just isn't right to do. I find it funny he created an account just to post that though, especially to make such a claim as coming soon.

On to topic, as a tech wireless RVU would scare me. I'd be concerned that it would once again increase the number of potential problems in the system, as well as be an excuse to pay the techs less.

As a customer, I love the idea. Rearrange the living room or move it from one bedroom to another and not have to worry about running another jack or having a cable across the floor. If they could get a wireless client powered off the TV's USB port, even better!


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

FWIW:

There was firmware for the HR44-700 in the download stream in the early morning hours of 10/13/2012. At least one is being tested.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> At this point in time, I've dropped all cat5/6 cabling here. DECA and the WCCK, and all the computers are WiFi.
> "Of course", I've done [and keep checking] a site survey, and tweaked my WiFi network, with my RF background.
> 
> "Can WiFi work?" Sure,
> ...


will only use wifi as a last resort for computers, including laptops. Went a little overboard on the wireing plant when my house was remodeled and added to - full Cat 6E, directv outlets to all rooms with a central wiring cabinet. Only thing that uses wifi is the tablets and the smartphones


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

tomspeer46 said:


> FWIW:
> 
> There was firmware for the HR44-700 in the download stream in the early morning hours of 10/13/2012. At least one is being tested.


As of 11-2 there is software spooling for an HR44-500 in addition to the HR44-700. Hmmmmm.

Humax for the -500 and Pace for the -700


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well of course there is... there's always something on the horizon. But I doubt it's far enough along that we can really talk about it here.


And how about now Stuart? That was back in Jan. and we are now in November. Anything changed to where you can talk about it now?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

joshjr said:


> And how about now Stuart? That was back in Jan. and we are now in November. Anything changed to where you can talk about it now?


Probably not until its announced at CES in January.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can tell you that the firmware monitor has something called an HR44... that's about the extent of public knowledge.


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

T-Mac said:


> Based on my experience with the "flagship" HR34, the HR44 ought to be a useable and mostly bug-free product by 2018!
> 
> I "upgraded" to an HR34 in March as a new customer. Wish I had gotten a 24 instead. The 34 is slooowwwww, buggy, and unreliable.
> 
> Unless you need to record 5 shows at the same time on a regular basis, I would recommend anyone to get the 24.


 I agree totally with this statement. I got a HR-34 a few weeks ago to replace my HR-24 and the 34 is slower in changing channels to the point it is irritating. Also RF does not work any better either. Not excited about this purchase at all. I was under the impression that in this age of advanced electronics that we were supposed to progress with each upgrade, not regress. Let's concentrate more on getting the current product working properly before going to the next. IMHO


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Beckzilla" said:


> I agree totally with this statement. I got a HR-34 a few weeks ago to replace my HR-24 and the 34 is slower in changing channels to the point it is irritating. Also RF does not work any better either. Not excited about this purchase at all. I was under the impression that in this age of advanced electronics that we were supposed to progress with each upgrade, not regress. Let's concentrate more on getting the current product working properly before going to the next. IMHO


Do you have Native on or off? If its on, try off.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

dododo said:


> I just had a visit from my Direct TV Service Technician because I was having a problem with one of my older HD receivers. I asked him about the new HR34
> He said when they went for their training film on it that the film displayed that it would be wireless however they changed their mind. He also said that the HR44 is now in testing and is wireless but he did not know when it would be ready for subscribers. Does anyone have any information about this?
> 
> Thanks


My installer said same thing, he didn't mention HR44, yet eluded to a wireless unit coming out and c31's will be replaced next year with c35's.... So you hearing that from an installer, plus me, i believe it. I'm having so many issues with my HR34 im ready to toss it off a roof. He also mentioned we are beta testers for the "Genie", they have there own dedicated department for the "Genie"... almost was like he was trying to talk me out of switching from my HR24. On many fronts i should have listened.


----------



## Froderick (Nov 8, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> Question would be wireless what? Wireless HDMI, wireless to the DECA cloud? He probably is blowing smoke, but would be interesting.


Wireless is the connection from the router to the receiver no longer requiring a BBDeca or Wireless Deca.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Froderick said:



> Wireless is the connection from the router to the receiver no longer requiring a BBDeca or Wireless Deca.


Sounds like you have some inside info. Anything else you can share with us?


----------



## Froderick (Nov 8, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Sounds like you have some inside info. Anything else you can share with us?


Oh I'm just spitballin':nono:


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Was just poking around and came across this

http://certifications.wi-fi.org/pdf_certificate.php?cid=WFA16894


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Rockaway1836 said:


> Was just poking around and came across this
> 
> http://certifications.wi-fi.org/pdf_certificate.php?cid=WFA16894


With the projected 2013 price increase, I'm not so sure this is a good or bad thing? I hope its a 8 tuner receiver that serves 4 rooms with no rooms fees.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think someone had said it was a three tuner box.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

"dpeters11" said:


> I think someone had said it was a three tuner box.


I did hear that...from this site.
I can't picture D* going back in features...my speculation (besides wireless which this pretty much confirms) is if an HR34 will stream to three TVs perhaps an HR44 will stream to four?
Although we'll probably have a pretty good idea exactly what the HR44/C35 combo do come CES2013!

Edit: not to say the info on this site is bad, half of the time the reason I know things before anyone else is DBStalk. A couple of weeks ago (month?) I mentioned the HR44 to someone due to it being on the firmware tracker and was scoffed at. A couple of days later "So yeah that HR44? You were right" :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One thing I can pretty much guarantee, whatever the 44 is, we'll have a first look with pictures before you can actually get one. If history is any indication.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

"dpeters11" said:


> One thing I can pretty much guarantee, whatever the 44 is, we'll have a first look with pictures before you can actually get one. If history is any indication.


+2!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> One thing I can pretty much guarantee, whatever the 44 is, we'll have a first look with pictures before you can actually get one. If history is any indication.


Hopefully that is coming up soon!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Question would be wireless what? Wireless HDMI, wireless to the DECA cloud? He probably is blowing smoke, but would be interesting.


My best guess would be that it incorporates clients such as Hulu or Netflix as a complement to DTV services and has a wireless AP built in as well, and my reason for guessing this is because that is the direction all TVs and nearly everything else is headed at the moment. Pretty useless AFAIC; just more feature-bloat instead of much-needed performance and reliability improvements, assuming my guess is anywhere near the mark, of course. Par for this course.

One other possibility is wireless from the DVR directly to tablets and phones. I can see a limited value in that for some customers, but not me.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

or not!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

A little more proof that the HR44-700 does exist, although no additional details on it. I'm sure its being tested by some on this forum that know a lot more about it. Hopefully we will see it soon.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I just had to cancel D* at our new house because they don't have wireless receivers. 2 rooms don't have coax outlets.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

There's now an HR44-500 listed in the firmware tracker (in addition to the HR44-700 we already know about).
So multiple manufacturers...that's interesting.
I still haven't found anything for a C35-500 or C35-700 through the Wifi Alliance (although there is a Humax STB/Media Extender called the WA-7000 that was approved one day before the HR44-700 filing...see here although that's probably totally unrelated.).


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I think their point is that the TV can be moved without cables.


Exactly.

We have one TV that doesn't get much use; it would be nice to be able to move it around as needed.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> I just had to cancel D* at our new house because they don't have wireless receivers. 2 rooms don't have coax outlets.


According to my local AT&T store that sells both Uverse and Directv, they don't recommend multiple wireless receivers in a home. Too many Wi-Fi streams simultaneously.

I would be surprised if the Directv move program doesn't cover adding a cable to any room that has a Directv receiver.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"NR4P" said:


> According to my local AT&T store that sells both Uverse and Directv, they don't recommend multiple wireless receivers in a home. Too many Wi-Fi streams simultaneously.
> 
> I would be surprised if the Directv move program doesn't cover adding a cable to any room that has a Directv receiver.


DirecTV Mover's would include running coax to those rooms, but it would be a basic install, so no wall fishing.

- Merg


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

lzhj9k said:


> As of 11-2 there is software spooling for an HR44-500 in addition to the HR44-700. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Humax for the -500 and Pace for the -700


Add Samsung to the Mix for the New HR-44 ??

Samsung said it was working to complete development of the DIRECTV HR44-200 "Genie" server, which will be launching in 2013.


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

Engadget has posted the info on the hr44


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

DirecTV HR44 whole-home Genie HD DVR


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Dang, used to be we got the first look at a new box.

I'm assuming the "Far in Advance" feature is not exclusive to the 44?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

> Speaking of which, in addition to the DirecTV C31 set-top box and 2012 Samsung HDTVs, the new 2013 Samsung and Sony HDTVs -- as well as the PS3


Hmmm, PS3 client? Works with the HR34? Not THAT interests me.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

Not crazy about dumping the HR34 I got last year, especially since you can't resell the old boxes anymore (LAME BTW). Don't know why they are changing so soon, but better than too late I guess.

*HR44 Vs HR34*

Faster Processor (NICEEEEE!!!)
Smaller (ehhh...)
Cooler (ehhh...)
Quieter (ehhh...)
More Guide Data (ehhh...there are times I want to go past current limit, like when going on vacation, but not deal breaker, HR34 "should" be able to do hopefully)
New Style Remote (not sure, didn't see backlight though)
PS3 Client (NICEEEEE!!!, replace my Blu-Ray Player & Vudu Streaming - 1 less box, but HR34 will do it too)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't count #5 and #7 out for the 34.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Can we get one of the DBS Talkers that are there to confirm a few things?

Does it have 5 tuners? Early reports I heard it only had 3.
Does it only have a 1TB drive? Surprised its not bigger, 2TB. Cost?
Does it have PIP? Will we see a one button PIP toggle in the future?
Cost and availability?
Is that a new remote?

Thanks

EDIT: Do I see Toslink on the back?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks similar to the hotel remote, without the color buttons. I think if they are marketing it as a Genie, it would be a problem if it didn't have the same features, number of tuners etc as the 34.

I have bad hardware on my 34, had never bothered to get this replacement replaced. Wonder what the chances of getting a 44 are


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can we get one of the DBS Talkers that are there to confirm a few things?
> 
> Does it have 5 tuners? Early reports I heard it only had 3.
> Does it only have a 1TB drive? Surprised its not bigger, 2TB. Cost?
> ...


Yes.
Yes.
Apparently. Apparently not.
Up to $300
Looks like it.

EDIT: Yes.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

AM21 supported?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I would expect it to work, though both would need to be independently powered, like the H25.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

My installer mentioned the HR44 3 months ago when he tried to get me to change my mind with the HR34 and to keep my HR24. With all my problems I wished I listened. He did also mention the C31's would be replaced also with C34's all wireless.... 

Tonight I saw CES with the hopper now coming out with a sling box setup in it. DTV will fight back so now more than ever I believe in the HR44 or another unit to combat the hopper. Dish seems to really to be ramping up there level....While DTV is still having issues getting the 1 year old plus Genie to work right..... Perhaps a switch is in the near future. if the newest hopper would have 5 tuners in it, wow then DTV is history on my end.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, congratulations to all the new DTV customers who will get the latest technology without a shred of being loyal customers . . . and the continued scraps to the existing customers who have paid their bills entirely and on time for 7-8 years or more.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Ira Lacher said:


> Well, congratulations to all the new DTV customers who will get the latest technology without a shred of being loyal customers . . . and the continued scraps to the existing customers who have paid their bills entirely and on time for 7-8 years or more.


I felt that way also.... I wanted the Hopper, yet I liked the Genie also..... A call to DTV saying I wanted the Hopper and I dont care of early cancellation fees, but i wish i could stay yet the wife loves the Hopper. 2 days later, a free Genie instal. It may not work for everyone, but its worth a shot.... But remember i was really ready to go to Dish.... It was no bluff, but if it was and they called it me on it, i guess i would have rambled on a bit more until that was exausted. They want to keep you, speaking the Hopper is like kryptinite to them...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> Well, congratulations to all the new DTV customers who will get the latest technology without a shred of being loyal customers . . . and the continued scraps to the existing customers who have paid their bills entirely and on time for 7-8 years or more.


At least they are making the Texas PP nationwide. That does help quite a bit.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

When it does come out this site will create a thread called, "First Look at DirecTVs New HR44", about 1 month after 100 other sites already posted information about it.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Beckzilla said:


> I agree totally with this statement. I got a HR-34 a few weeks ago to replace my HR-24 and the 34 is slower in changing channels to the point it is irritating. Also RF does not work any better either. Not excited about this purchase at all. I was under the impression that in this age of advanced electronics that we were supposed to progress with each upgrade, not regress. Let's concentrate more on getting the current product working properly before going to the next. IMHO


I agree with this... although I got a steep discount on my HR34 I'm not pleased with it's performance. Quicktune literally takes 2.5 seconds to come up and basic operations via guide and menus is just slower than my HR24-500 was.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Do you have Native on or off? If its on, try off.


This would allow faster channel changes but I prefer to view in whatever resolution the content provider sends and not have my HR34 upconvert everything. I feel like I'm losing picture quality if I do this. Am I wrong about that? Thanks


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

carillon said:


> This would allow faster channel changes but I prefer to view in whatever resolution the content provider sends and not have my HR34 upconvert everything. I feel like I'm losing picture quality if I do this. Am I wrong about that? Thanks


You know what they say... You can't have your cake and eat it too.

What's more important to you, picture quality or fast channel changes? It takes time for your TV to change resolutions when you change between channels that have different resolutions. When native is on the slowness isn't solely in the DVR, it's your TV as well because it has to change resolutions.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> You know what they say... You can't have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> What's more important to you, picture quality or fast channel changes? It takes time for your TV to change resolutions when you change between channels that have different resolutions. When native is on the slowness isn't solely in the DVR, it's your TV as well because it has to change resolutions.


I don't mind the time it takes to change channels, what I mentioned was slow Quicktune, guide & menus.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

I LOVE how everyone is getting worked up over rumours and mists


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Let's continue this discussion at the following link. 

HR44-700 Genie First Look

Mike


----------

